# Dog ate a lot of vitamins



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

My friend left her purse on the floor with a new bottle of vitamins inside. Little did she know but her dog found the bottle opened it up and ate them all. She did not know what had happened until she found the bottle today nearly 24 hours later. She did know something was bad because the dog was ill through out the night barfing brown goodness. She thought it was a reaction to something else she fed the dog that day.

The dog seems fine today. The dog is some what spry and has some appetite.

Has any one dealt with this... Are there any possible kidney problems or issues that might pop up in the future? 

Ben


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

what vitamin ? how much consumed ? dog's breed/age/weight ?


here are some poison hotline numbers & MSU clinic info


http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer?pagename=pro_apcc&JServSessionIdr012=hyfdrovtf3.app24b


http://vetmedicine.about.com/cs/associations/a/poisonhotline.htm


http://www.thepetcenter.com/wai/poi_Be_Prepared.html


http://cvm.msu.edu/hospital/about-the-hospital/telephone-numbers


----------



## dogwhistle (Oct 31, 2004)

if he vomited most of them up, probably not. give your vet a call tomorrow.


----------



## tailcrackin (Dec 7, 2005)

If ya get a dog that you feel has a possibility it ate something that could be harmful. You can give it a tablespoon of peroxide, it will clean out its stomach before it can ingested. It can buy you time before you can get to the vet. Saved a friends shepard that had gotten into antifreeze. Doc said timing was perfect between him and the dog, everything was fine. Just lil something to keep in the back of the hat. Jonesy


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

they were GNC Womans Hair Skin and Nails Formula. 110 tablets were eaten.
dog under 30 lbs
Breed?
2 years old?




FIJI said:


> what vitamin ? how much consumed ? dog's breed/age/weight ?
> 
> 
> here are some poison hotline numbers & MSU clinic info
> ...



DW, I think she puked most of them up... What she didnt puke she has digested by now.

Jonsey, Good tip... i would have made her puke had I been there and known what had happened. Unfortunately She found the bottle 24 hours too late.

I will try the links listed....\
I will let you know how her hair skin and nails look in a day or so


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

Need to get blood work done.

The biggest worry is Methionine causes Shakes depression, abdominal pain and other issues that will go away. It also causes an unusually high level of electrolytes. I also learned that she should not eat grass. It will disturb the digestive tract. I thought that this would help a do when they need to throw up. I guess I was wrong. 

The dog should go to the vet to get hydrated to push out the remains of the Vitamins.

There you have it.


----------



## tailcrackin (Dec 7, 2005)

Merimac, hows the dog doing? any report? Hope all is well, Jonesy


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

No real problems.. Vet gave the dog some IVs to hellp hydrate the dog to make her pee out what was left but no real issues.


----------

